# Fitzgerald WMA



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Hit this wma this morning with about 100 others. Didn't see a bird. Very few shots fired. Watched a lot of other groups come back in saw one dead bird. I question how many if any birds were released. Most everyone including myself had dogs. How was your experience with the hyped opener?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I hunted one as well, seemed like the guys hunting the private property on all sides were doing awesome. Imagine the released birds went to the private where the cover was better. Did get 2 shots, had fun getting out. Wish I owned some property.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

We struggled in our usual hunting area. We decided to check out a wma and really got in to birds. Some wild some released. It was refreshing. There were quite a few hunting, but I didn't hear all that much shooting. My wife sure had a great time.


----------

